# Nigerian or Pygmy ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I found these on Craigslist . The guy is calling them Pygmy ,but they look Nigerian to me . What you guys think ?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

No link showing


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

No pics or link.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^same here.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No link. But good luck cause I still can't tell the difference. LOL I found the papers for my 3 T's and they say they ARE ND (Tab looks pygmy and Tom looks ND). I've given up. Unless they come with papers, I'm gonna start assuming they are a mix.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep ...no link... :wink:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay        sorry   

I'll try again


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if its small people call it pygmy 

unless it has papers I assume the potential of a mix


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> if its small people call it pygmy
> 
> unless it has papers I assume the potential of a mix


Totally agree :thumbup:

Really ticks me off too that if someone is going to own an animal...in this case goats, they really should know the breed they have. A few years ago I went to see a couple "pygmy" doe kids a local lady had...turned out that because their floppy eared mama was just over knee high, she called them "pygmy"...referring to size and not breed.
These are mixes...colors suggest Nigerian but without papers to prove they are purebred, assume they are mixes.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They could be PB Nigerians, but could possibly be Nigerian/Pygmy crosses too.They are definitely not PB Pygmies though.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are not pygmies. They may have pygmy in them, but there's no telling what exactly they are. They could have anything in them.

I can't stand seeing goats listed as "pygmies" just because they're small. :doh:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Agree with what everyone else has said. Definitely not PB pygmies. Pygnys are among other things don't come in as many colors


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumb: I agree thanks :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree... :thumb:


----------

